# Block Canceled



## Baldito88 (May 2, 2016)

They canceled my block and said i will be paid what do u have to do on the app and when will it show in earnings its due to weather??


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

It should show up in earnings after the end of your scheduled block, but i'd stay on top of checking, definitely contact them if it' not showing up by the next pay day.

I got a 4 hour $100 block yesterday, snow but it was melting as soon as it hit the ground, 10 packages, meaning amazon paid $10 for each package to be delivered..awesome.


----------



## Mastadivinity (Dec 14, 2016)

I got my 11 am canceled also but the block is still in my calendar. I think I still going to sign in just in case lol.


----------



## Baldito88 (May 2, 2016)

mke said:


> It should show up in earnings after the end of your scheduled block, but i'd stay on top of checking, definitely contact them if it' not showing up by the next pay day.
> 
> I got a 4 hour $100 block yesterday, snow but it was melting as soon as it hit the ground, 10 packages, meaning amazon paid $10 for each package to be delivered..awesome.


So i dont have to do nothing not even go to wharehouse to check in?


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Baldito88 said:


> So i dont have to do nothing not even go to wharehouse to check in?


Says right in your email you don't have to,so no I wouldn't. But check and make sure you get paid, stuff gets screwed up sometimes, once yoi'really paid you are all good.


----------



## Baldito88 (May 2, 2016)

mke said:


> Says right in your email you don't have to,so no I wouldn't. But check and make sure you get paid, stuff gets screwed up sometimes, once yoi'really paid you are all good.


Thanks i had earlier missed block we got a winder storm here in jersey and i was getting there 10 minutes late and they marked it a missed block didnt want this one to get marked misssed lol even though i got the email for this one that i dont have to go


----------

